# How to protect stuff from B&E, raiders, collections etc..



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

it seems like a thread could be really useful in SHTF and I haven't seen it yet?

can anybody share ideas on how to protect materials even when you're not around.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Buy a gun.

Edit-and learn how to safely and properly use it.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sharkbait guns dont shoot themselves.

I'm not sure about you but I don't stay home at all times.

That isnt a solution.

I am looking for ways to keep goods from being found and taken when you arnt able to stop it by force.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Will said:


> it seems like a thread could be really useful in SHTF and I haven't seen it yet?
> 
> can anybody share ideas on how to protect materials even when you're not around.


Alarm system?!?!

My grandfather told me that he used to hide valuables in the bottom of the curtain where the seem is sewed, he would use a knife to tear out the thread and make little pockets all along the drapes in bay windows, he would also get crafty and make hidden compartments in base boards and hard wood floors....he was crafty, as he came over from the old country and wasnt very welcome as an ***, he said he used to wear a blackjack wrapped around his knuckles on his way home from work on paydays to defend himself from thugs wanting to steal his paycheque. the oldtimers knew all the tricks!


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would think hiding it by some means, such as digging a pit in a crawlspace and covering it as well as some booby traps would be a good start.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

STFU..you are a crazy boy.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lots of options, depending on size of items. Anything from hidden spaces in floors and walls to water proof containers in the tank of the toilet.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Fake water heater safe in the garage if the real one is in the attic. 

Under a dog house. 

False wall in a closet. 

Giant moose head mount. 

I dunno.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Duh, everyone knows to look behind the giant moose head!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> STFU..you are a crazy boy.


Who are you talking to? And what is your problem??


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I like some of these idea's. I'd like to hear some more.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

If you google hidden rooms or secret compartments you will find all kinds of books and photographs on the subject. I really like the idea of out of sight, out of mind. A gun safe is great, but a hidden gun safe is even safer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What is he alleging?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been thinking of a false wall in one of the closets.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Buried. A "fake" loot a couple feet down with your real stash at least a couple feet below the fake stash. They'll look for hidden recesses in your house. If they have any brains anyway. I'm hoping they don't but preparing that they do.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Have an easy to break into safe with a ridiculous treasure map in it. Bury a can of spam at the X.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Buried. A "fake" loot a couple feet down with your real stash at least a couple feet below the fake stash. They'll look for hidden recesses in your house. If they have any brains anyway. I'm hoping they don't but preparing that they do.


True, they might. My background in the military was ordnance disposal. I was the dumbass that looked for unexploded munitions and made them go away. One of the first rules when you found something was look for what is under it before you move it.


----------



## Whoknows (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't give them a reason to come to you. Ask yourself if anything on your property could be a signal to a thief that you've got some stuff he may want. 

Also, keep your mouth shut about what you have. I know several guys who love to talk about the latest survival gear or supplies they just bought. Guess where that "buddy" he just told is going to go when the SHTF.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't know about other places, but now and then I come across buildings unused that were banks. They would seem to be ideal bil's. The original safe is often still there simply because it's too dam big and heavy to move. That's your ultimate valuables storage space.

If that doesn't help, think about a storage room built into a place right next to the septic tank and camo'd to look like a second access hatch. Come to that, it would be an ideal entry to an underground bunker.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

How large. Is what you need to hide and do you need ready access?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Do NOT hide anything in the toilet tank or under the mattress or in the attic. Anyone with even a bit of law enforcement will know to look in those immediately.

False walls, false floor areas etc are the best bet. Sealed and water proofed, you can bury valuable in the yard hidden under flower beds and such.

Almost forgot. if you use false floors or walls, you need to do it in a way they won't sound hollow if tapped on. In other words if you tap on it, it should sound exactly like the surrounding area.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm sorry, but "collections" stood out in that title. If you owe a debt, you need to pay it. If your debt is out of control through no fault of your own (I'm not entirely sure that's possible, but I'll concede it has to be in some situations) then it may be a good time to consult with a bankruptcy lawyer.

You can't hide from a legitimate debt. If you make this mistake, and a lot of people do for any number of reasons, then you need to fix it and learn from it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Duh, everyone knows to look behind the giant moose head!


B&E rule #1 - check behind the large moose head...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can hide valuables in the insulation in the attic.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> B&E rule #1 - check behind the large moose head...


Then check INSIDE the large moose head...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I know a guy who knew a guy who met a guy that took 6-8" diameter PVC pipe, caped one end and put a screw on cap on the other. Properly sealed with moisture absorbers inside would make a good cashe. So said Jonney whats his name.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I know a guy who knew a guy who met a guy that took 6-8" diameter PVC pipe, caped one end and put a screw on cap on the other. Properly sealed with moisture absorbers inside would make a good cashe. So said Jonney whats his name.


Do this and then put a 4" pvc cache inside of it. That way you can just uncover the top of the 6" pipe, unscrew, then grab the smaller diameter pipe and go. That's what Johnny whatshisname told me.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> B&E rule #1 - check behind the large moose head...


Damn. Damn damn DAMN!

I guess I will have to move my stuff all over to the fake large bear head instead!


----------

